# My chuck done gone bad..



## WesPete66 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a 6" independent 4-jaw chuck on my Atlas TH54 lathe. Other night I was about to dial in a stud for threading and the (jaw) screw stripped its thread. On a closer look, the threads in the chuck body are just plain worn out. I knew they were worn, but not that bad (or so I thought).  Well, its jaws were already bell-mouthed and needed ground anyway, so it's probably time for a replacement. It has served well in its many years!  So is there any hope for the old chuck? Can it be refurbed into something else useful? I hate to just scrap it out...
Thanks!
Wes


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 9, 2020)

How about a welding chuck with a variable speed motor


----------



## benmychree (Jun 9, 2020)

scrap/recycle.  These Atlas chucks were no great shakes when new.  I have one, identical on a South Bend lathe, marked Union Chuck Co., I suspect that Union made them all for Craftsman as well.  I have another marked Craftsman, that the threads are damaged out near the OD but is perfectly usable otherwise, that I'd let go of for reasonable $; PM me if interested.


----------



## whitmore (Jun 9, 2020)

WesPete66 said:


> I have a 6" independent 4-jaw chuck on my Atlas TH54 lathe. Other night I was about to dial in a stud for threading and the (jaw) screw stripped its thread. On a closer look, the threads in the chuck body are just plain worn out.



Maybe  consider using it only as a face plate?,  If one must be madly thrifty, get a square bronze bar, 
bore it and  internal-thread it, then slice it to make four 'rack' strips.   Endmill through the jaw
slots to flatten a bed for 'em, then braze/rivet/glue/screw/pin a rack into each arm.   It could work.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 10, 2020)

I have one like that that I used for a faceplate before I got a proper one.  I just slid some regular hex bolts
in to secure the work.


----------

